# مثل الوررود



## جوو الرياض (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الابيض



لون النقاء و الصفاء دائما اجعل من حياتك و معاملتك و اسلوبك طريق النقاء في التعامل مع الاخرين تى تحيا انت و هم سعداء متحابين في هذا العالم









الاسود



لون الوقار و الاتزان و القوة فلا تجعل جميع جوانب حياتك سخرية و لهو و لعب .اتسم بالقوة حتى تكسب احترام الجميع و يصبح لك مان في هذا العالم









الاحمر



لون المحبة فابقي على حياتك بنفحات المحبة تجاه امواج الاخرين و كن صتدق في حبك لهم لان الحب هو الحل الوحيد للدخول الى قلوبهم









الاخضر



لون الراحه و الطمأنينه . عامل الناس براحة و ثقة متبادله و عامل نفسك و روحك بسكينة في كل الامور كي تنعم بعيش سنين عمرك بلا تعب في هذا العالم








الاصفر



لون الدفء و الحنان فالحياة قصيرة و الاحدات متزايدة و الدفء و الحنان هما السبيل الوحيد لكي تتلزز طعم الحياة بجميع نكهاتهاو تكتشف لذه العيش في هذا العالم









الازرق



لون اللطف و البراءة لماذا لا نجعل الازرق منهاجنا و طريقنا عند السيراتجاه الاحباب و الاصدقاء و حتى نكسب ود الناس و عطفهم في هذا العالم









الزهري



لون الورد الجوري و العطر الزاهي الذي يترك اللمسات الجميلة و الذكريات الرائعه و القطرات المبهجه ة تنقش بالذاكرة كل ما هو رائع و جميل تماما كما يترك العطر رائحته فلماذا لا تكون كالزهري في هذا العالم؟



​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مثل الوررود*

يااارب اكوون كذا


----------



## جوو الرياض (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مثل الوررود*

اسعدني مرورك دانه نورتي


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مثل الوررود*

موضوع اكثر من رائع

يعطيك العافية​


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مثل الوررود*

ابو احمد الله يعاافيك اسعدني تواجدك العطر


----------

